# HeightCopers, Gymcopers just stop



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Stop with the clavicle lengthening, leg lengthening, wrist coping fucking nonsense. 
In my prime sexual state, I was 5'9, and weighed 130 pounds. I was never the tallest friend, I was usually always the skinniest. I did well because face. Period. There's no other reason. I was uninteresting, uninspired, under fucking whelming, but because I looked good in face and had style, I fucked on a consistent basis, pretty much my choice of women. I dated 5'11 signed fashion model. 

Let me say that again, FACE ALONE got me a model who was 2 inches taller than me. 

Best part? I would not say I had Chad tier face in prime. Maybe chad lite. Just fucking look good, and try. Fuck.

I'm a nobody bruh, I just wasn't autistic and I had a good face.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 21, 2020)

At what age? 5'9, good face and NT behavior can get someone amazing results among teen girls. In the adult world however, I actually think size plays a much more significant role.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> At what age? 5'9, good face and NT behavior can get someone amazing results among teen girls. In the adult world however, I actually think size plays a much more significant role.


Well, I'm about 50% through preparing myself for re-entering the dating market. Should be clubbing, bar hopping, tindering etc in Spring so we're gonna find out because I'm still a skinny fuck. 

It was late teens, early 20s


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 21, 2020)

in conclusion OP is sad about being manlet and wants the focus to return to face so he feels ok


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Native said:


> in conclusion OP is sad about being manlet and wants the focus to return to face so he feels ok


If 5'9 is manlet, I would have never known considering the sheer amount of women I've been with. 

This is no cope, this is no brag, this is just what I've felt.


----------



## toth77 (Dec 21, 2020)

Shit thread kys


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> If 5'9 is manlet, I would have never known considering the sheer amount of women I've been with.
> 
> This is no cope, this is no brag, this is just what I've felt.


where do you live?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 21, 2020)

You would of done better if you were taller


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You would of done better if you were taller


Absolutely, but I did well enough to not feel left out. Far more than well enough.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> where do you live?


US


----------



## Deleted member 11035 (Dec 21, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Shit thread kys


Agreed. 

What works for you @sensen might not work or apply to others. Sure if you're below 4psl or chad working out doesn't matter. But most dudes are around 4-5 PSL so at that range lifting and frame can be the difference between betabux and a loving relationship with a non-landwhale partner


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

bobjoe3456 said:


> Agreed. What works for you might not work or apply to others. Sure if you're below 4psl or chad working out doesn't matter. But most dudes are around 4-5 PSL so at that range lifting and frame can make a big difference.


I'm not Chad, most probably put me at 5-5.5

Make no mistake, height and frame could have helped, but I didn't NEED it. And I still did phenomenal.


----------



## Deleted member 11035 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> I'm not Chad, most probably put me at 5-5.5
> 
> Make no mistake, height and frame could have helped, but I didn't NEED it. And I still did phenomenal.


5.5 is chadlite levels (which is enough to be chad in most environments) and if you're white and low inhib that's prob enough to slay.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

bobjoe3456 said:


> 5.5 is chadlite levels (which is enough to be chad in most environments) and if you're white and low inhib that's prob enough to slay.


I would never call myself low inhib. I've always been a bit awkward and very self aware. I was just able to move past it occasionally. Most girls I met were through wingmen or online. I hate rejection.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 21, 2020)

How old are you now, and what kind of results are you getting?
Agepill hit you so hard??


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> How old are you now, and what kind of results are you getting?
> Agepill hit you so hard??


Agepill hit me especially hard because I'm just now coming out of a 5 year torture chamber of the mind. Lots of mental illness, wasted time etc.. 

But at 27, I still feel what I said is relevant. Maybe not as much as when I was 20, but it can't be looked over. 

I just got out of an engagement that has lasted my entire mental spiral so I wouldn't know. But my looksmax elevation will be complete in about 2 or 3 weeks and I'm headed back out, and I plan on logging EVERY fucking detail and putting it here.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 21, 2020)

just be white average height and chadlite theory


----------



## mogstar (Dec 21, 2020)

Shit thread didn’t read


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 21, 2020)

shut up bitch ur not gonna kill my gains. not corona not u not anyone


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 21, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> just be white average height and chadlite theory


Don't forget that when he was 20, tinder was a very small company and just in the very beginning. Also Instagram was not there. So girls had a very small vision of how a attractive guy looks, and Chads where also not that easy available with one swipe. It was all about social circle and going out meeting girls. The girls now all have their phone full of Chads ready to fuck them. So why should they interact with some random average guy from the club or social circle.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Don't forget that when he was 20, tinder was a very small company and just in the very beginning. Also Instagram was not there. So girls had a very small vision of how a attractive guy looks, and Chads where also not that easy available with one swipe. It was all about social circle and going out meeting girls. The girls now all have their phone full of Chads ready to fuck them. So why should they interact with some random average guy from the club or social circle.


Because you're there. If you have established yourself in and around multiple social circles, you are an easy fuck for girls. The way you treat them after that easy fuck changes how they and their female friends respond to you in the future. If you're not a complete pussy, and understand the basics of keeping women interested, then you'll still do fine in these situations. Sure, the market is fucked, but you can still get in and do damage if you have decent faceand know what youre doing.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Because you're there. If you have established yourself in and around multiple social circles, you are an easy fuck for girls. The way you treat them after that easy fuck changes how they and their female friends respond to you in the future. If you're not a complete pussy, and understand the basics of keeping women interested, then you'll still do fine in these situations. Sure, the market is fucked, but you can still get in and do damage if you have decent faceand know what youre doing.


Problem is that around your age, there is no real party social circle anymore. It's not easy to fit in, after 25.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Problem is that around your age, there is no real party social circle anymore. It's not easy to fit in, after 25.


club, bar, approach. 

I actually believe that older zoomer men are so pissed off and retarded that they usually don't party in high numbers at all, so the young milennialsget to swoop in and take the women.


----------



## Deleted member 11035 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Because you're there. If you have established yourself in and around multiple social circles, you are an easy fuck for girls. The way you treat them after that easy fuck changes how they and their female friends respond to you in the future. If you're not a complete pussy, and understand the basics of keeping women interested, then you'll still do fine in these situations. Sure, the market is fucked, but you can still get in and do damage if you have decent faceand know what youre doing.


Kinda agree with this. Problem is that the men on looksmax are way too neurotic for shit like this. But you gotta be at least a normie with maxed out body for this to work or a HTN if you're ethnic.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

bobjoe3456 said:


> Kinda agree with this. Problem is that the men on looksmax are way too neurotic for shit like this. But you gotta be at least a normie with maxed out body for this to work or a HTN if you're ethnic.


maybe, but this is before I ever started lifting and getting anything out of my body. Again though, i think im higher than normie facially so idk.


----------



## Deleted member 11035 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> maybe, but this is before I ever started lifting and getting anything out of my body. Again though, i think im higher than normie facially so idk.


You're chadlite trust me people on this site rate way too hard


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

bobjoe3456 said:


> You're chadlite trust me people on this site rate way too hard


Literally. Too much variance. I've heard Chad from a few, I've heard low tier normie from even more. Pretty retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 11035 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Literally. Too much variance. I've heard Chad from a few, I've heard low tier normie from even more. Pretty retarded.


This site is kinda retarded honestly except for some of the good advice about surgeries and skincare and some quality rates by good users who don't troll.


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Literally. Too much variance. I've heard Chad from a few, I've heard low tier normie from even more. Pretty retarded.


if im being honest, it depends a lot on who you are asking and if you have beef with them.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> if im being honest, it depends a lot on who you are asking and if you have beef with them.


yeah, i don't even know who is who on this site. I've probably called someone a retarded larping fvggot on one post then literally told them they're awesome like 45 minutes later.


----------



## ChestBrah (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> If 5'9 is manlet, I would have never known considering the sheer amount of women I've been with.
> 
> This is no cope, this is no brag, this is just what I've felt.



5'9 isnt manlet in usa

im 177cm almost 5'10 in shoes and always feel average


----------



## recessed (Dec 21, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> At what age? 5'9, good face and NT behavior can get someone amazing results among teen girls. In the adult world however, I actually think size plays a much more significant role.


Its only because most adults dont take care of their looks. You can lose a great looking face if you dont take care of yourself but you cant lose height or clavicle length


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah frame is cope but you are basically average height and above average facially as u say so no shit u slayed ..


----------



## recessed (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Literally. Too much variance. I've heard Chad from a few, I've heard low tier normie from even more. Pretty retarded.


Is that you in your avi?


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

recessed said:


> Is that you in your avi?


yes, really young tho


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

ChestBrah said:


> 5'9 isnt manlet in usa
> 
> im 177cm almost 5'10 in shoes and always feel average


Agree, 5'6 is manlet imo. 5'7 is barely cutoff


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 21, 2020)

most people can't max to chadelite facially, roiding and lifts are basically mandatory in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> Stop with the clavicle lengthening, leg lengthening, wrist coping fucking nonsense.
> In my prime sexual state, I was 5'9, and weighed 130 pounds. I was never the tallest friend, I was usually always the skinniest. I did well because face. Period. There's no other reason. I was uninteresting, uninspired, under fucking whelming, but because I looked good in face and had style, I fucked on a consistent basis, pretty much my choice of women. I dated 5'11 signed fashion model.
> 
> Let me say that again, FACE ALONE got me a model who was 2 inches taller than me.
> ...



This is just so low IQ bro and I'll tell you why.

Do you realise how many people slay because of stature and frame? Yet don't have the face you did? Do you? Lmao. Yes, you're right. May be these guys had to have a bit of charisma/personality about them and not be uninteresting no marks with zero conversation skill, but their BASE is their frame and their height. Sexual dimorphism is the key to getting laid on a regular basis. Unless you are 8+/10 in the looks department.

I don't think this. I know this.

You can't expect all of these guys on here to surgery max their ways to 8+/10. You just can't. So what you're saying is actually terrible advice as it's not possible. From your own personal self serving perspective, you did well because you had face on-point and you're right, face is king as long as you're not terribly small, but if you're between 4 and 7 out of 10 then height and frame matters a lot more than you realise.

Height and frame you can change. Just like you can change face. Fact of the matter is if you have charisma/personality then being taller is better for you imo, as it lays the platform for you to be able to impress her and you can boss proceedings without as many shit-tests. I am not disagreeing with you, but what you're saying to all these guys who some are below 4/10 is surgery max your way to 8+ and it is just not possible.


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> This is just so low IQ bro and I'll tell you why.
> 
> Do you realise how many people slay because of stature and frame? Yet don't have the face you did? Do you? Lmao. Yes, you're right. May be these guys had to have a bit of charisma/personality about them and not be uninteresting no marks with zero conversation skill, but their BASE is their frame and their height. Sexual dimorphism is the key to getting laid on a regular basis. Unless you are 8+/10 in the looks department.
> 
> ...


This thread was made for people with decent to good face with shit everything else. 

obviously 6'4 mogger doesnt need picturesque face to slay. This is for people who are 5'7,with a halfway good face who think they need some retarded leg lengthening surgery to leave their house without their head in their hands. 

I pretty much agree with everything you said, I just think you're looking at what im saying from the wrong angle.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> This thread was made for people with decent to good face with shit everything else.
> 
> obviously 6'4 mogger doesnt need picturesque face to slay. This is for people who are 5'7,with a halfway good face who think they need some retarded leg lengthening surgery to leave their house without their head in their hands.
> 
> I pretty much agree with everything you said, I just think you're looking at what im saying from the wrong angle.



Sorry where was it said this was made for guys with decent to good faces? (5 to 7/10) ??? You clearly remarked on your experience and gave credence to you being either a Chad or a Chad-lite. Chad-lite is 7.5/10. It's also not decent.

I am 5'8 with half-good face and have done ok despite a lack of stature and shit, but I am also 28 and when I was in Uni/College dating apps were only just arriving on the scene. Now a days girls have far many more options. Leg lengthening is a crazy procedure that only the really dedicated, determined and committed should pursue. I am one of those and so I agree with you on that.

You didn't state this applied to normie tho bro and tbh it kind of doesn't, as the evidence you gave was yourself doing well as a Chad-lite.

What is your body count btw? And how old are you now?


----------



## sensen (Dec 21, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Sorry where was it said this was made for guys with decent to good faces? (5 to 7/10) ??? You clearly remarked on your experience and gave credence to you being either a Chad or a Chad-lite. Chad-lite is 7.5/10. It's also not decent.
> 
> I am 5'8 with half-good face and have done ok despite a lack of stature and shit, but I am also 28 and when I was in Uni/College dating apps were only just arriving on the scene. Now a days girls have far many more options. Leg lengthening is a crazy procedure that only the really dedicated, determined and committed should pursue. I am one of those and so I agree with you on that.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I said my looks were MAYBE chadlite. I personally wouldn't even say that. Refer to first comment. I'd say high tier normie im im being completely honest with myself. 

I know things are different, but that's why I said im about to put myself back out in that world and log my progress. Gaurentee I do just as well.

Body count around 40, stopped counting around half that. I'm 27.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 21, 2020)

sensen said:


> To be fair, I said my looks were MAYBE chadlite. I personally wouldn't even say that. Refer to first comment. I'd say high tier normie im im being completely honest with myself.
> 
> I know things are different, but that's why I said im about to put myself back out in that world and log my progress. Gaurentee I do just as well.
> 
> Body count around 40, stopped counting around half that. I'm 27.



Able to post face from back then and also now?


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## 193-203cm (Dec 21, 2020)

*This idiot needs to stop polluting this forum.*


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 22, 2020)

sensen said:


> Stop with the clavicle lengthening, leg lengthening, wrist coping fucking nonsense.
> In my prime sexual state, I was 5'9, and weighed 130 pounds. I was never the tallest friend, I was usually always the skinniest. I did well because face. Period. There's no other reason. I was uninteresting, uninspired, under fucking whelming, but because I looked good in face and had style, I fucked on a consistent basis, pretty much my choice of women. I dated 5'11 signed fashion model.
> 
> Let me say that again, FACE ALONE got me a model who was 2 inches taller than me.
> ...


literally same, same weight, similar height, and never struggled with girls in my late teens, early 20s, literally the best time to slay hot JBs

now in mid 20s you need a masc body though



Curious0 said:


> At what age? 5'9, good face and NT behavior can get someone amazing results among teen girls. In the adult world however, I actually think size plays a much more significant role.


exactly


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 23, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> literally same, same weight, similar height, and never struggled with girls in my late teens, early 20s, literally the best time to slay hot JBs
> 
> now in mid 20s you need a masc body though
> 
> ...


early 20s is goat age to slay. I am 31 and look at 20 at most but my state of mind is fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> yes, really young tho


aside from acne and giga pale skin you were high chadlite tier. Water is wet.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 23, 2020)

I believe you OP it's a well known fact face is everything tho


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Dec 23, 2020)

Leg lenghtening is legit and not retarded anymore. New Stryde technique is safer than what used to be done. You just need 100k+ to do it with Paley. 200k+ if you're turbomanlet. Just be rich theory.
Only downside is being bedridden for 4-6 months. That's not a big change if you're full-time rotter.

Face > Height, but height is way too important to be overlooked. Sub 6'0 looksmaxxers should totally consider LL if they have the shekels.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 23, 2020)

toth77 said:


> Shit thread kys


@toth77 may i ask about your newfound interest in jimin you mog that riceboi to oblivion wtf


----------



## toth77 (Dec 23, 2020)

Native said:


> @toth77 may i ask about your newfound interest in jimin you mog that riceboi to oblivion wtf


thank you m8 but jimin is the best looking male to ever exist


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 23, 2020)

toth77 said:


> thank you m8 but jimin is the best looking male to ever exist


I mogged jimin he's manlet too bro he's like 5'7" jfl


----------



## Yusu (Dec 23, 2020)

agree but did you have self x
confidence?


----------



## toth77 (Dec 23, 2020)

Native said:


> I mogged jimin he's manlet too bro he's like 5'7" jfl


u have jimin potential u need his style


----------



## xefo (Dec 23, 2020)

Native said:


> I mogged jimin he's manlet too bro he's like 5'7" jfl


prettyboy


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Leg lenghtening is legit and not retarded anymore. New Stryde technique is safer than what used to be done. You just need 100k+ to do it with Paley. 200k+ if you're turbomanlet. Just be rich theory.
> Only downside is being bedridden for 4-6 months. That's not a big change if you're full-time rotter.
> 
> Face > Height, but height is way too important to be overlooked. Sub 6'0 looksmaxxers should totally consider LL if they have the shekels.


100k just to walk around with t rex arms


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 23, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Sub 6'0 looksmaxxers should totally consider LL


nonsense


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Dec 23, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> nonsense



How so? 6'0 is manlet tier if you only take into account the sexually active male population. A night out at the club is enough to prove it.
And if you lurk on femcentric forums, most 5'6+ foids demand 6'3 and up. They might settle for 6 ft but it's just that, settling.



sensen said:


> 100k just to walk around with t rex arms



Depends on your limbs length and only true if you go with the 6inch+ most expensive plan. Adding 3-4 inches should barely affect your proportions, and with minimal effects even on athletic ability.


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> How so? 6'0 is manlet tier if you only take into account the sexually active male population. A night out at the club is enough to prove it.
> And if you lurk on femcentric forums, most 5'6+ foids demand 6'3 and up. They might settle for 6 ft but it's just that, settling.
> 
> 
> ...


Numbers matter. If your reach is shorter than height, you just look gay. 

Like if I'm watching boxing or MMA, seeing a reach shorter than their height is usually an indicator that they're about to get fucked up. USUALLY of course, not always. Unless you have Conor McGregor ape arms, I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 23, 2020)

is that ur face in avi

looks like a normal nordic teen


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> is that ur face in avi
> 
> looks like a normal nordic teen


ye


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 23, 2020)

That could be true..I mean even if you have good body.. that shit is not noticeable if you are not naked.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 23, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> At what age? 5'9, good face and NT behavior can get someone amazing results among teen girls. In the adult world however, I actually think size plays a much more significant role.



When you are adult. Money matters more.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> shut up bitch ur not gonna kill my gains. not corona not u not anyone
> 
> View attachment 883758



It will increase your P but it is not necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 23, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You would of done better if you were taller



We have here and in ineclselfie reddit 6.2 copers complaining about never getting women..


----------



## Forever8 (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> the sheer amount of women I've been with.


How many were taller??


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> This thread was made for people with decent to good face with shit everything else.
> 
> obviously 6'4 mogger doesnt need picturesque face to slay. This is for people who are 5'7,with a halfway good face who think they need some retarded leg lengthening surgery to leave their house without their head in their hands.
> 
> I pretty much agree with everything you said, I just think you're looking at what im saying from the wrong angle.


tbh i would expect better returns spending money on surgeries cuz of my base, and for cheaper too. than LL.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 23, 2020)

toth77 said:


> thank you m8 but jimin is the best looking male to ever exist



Most of people in this forum mogs jimin.


Bad maxilla and super down grown jaw.


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

Forever8 said:


> How many were taller??


I can think of 3 or 4 off the top. But I'm no complete midget, 5'9 girls aren't too common. None ever had a problem.


----------



## DrTony (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Stop with the clavicle lengthening, leg lengthening, wrist coping fucking nonsense.
> In my prime sexual state, I was 5'9, and weighed 130 pounds. I was never the tallest friend, I was usually always the skinniest. I did well because face. Period. There's no other reason. I was uninteresting, uninspired, under fucking whelming, but because I looked good in face and had style, I fucked on a consistent basis, pretty much my choice of women. I dated 5'11 signed fashion model.
> 
> Let me say that again, FACE ALONE got me a model who was 2 inches taller than me.
> ...


I am 5”9 as well. Fucked 76 girls in 2 years (in USA that is supposed to be hypergamous)


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

DrTony said:


> I am 5”9 as well. Fucked 76 girls in 2 years (in USA that is supposed to be hypergamous)


Black pill in looks and sexual market is fucking REAL, but if you look at least decent and can be Machiavellian enough, it doesn't matter,


----------



## DrTony (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Black pill in looks and sexual market is fucking REAL, but if you look at least decent and can be Machiavellian enough, it doesn't matter,


And where exactly did I argue about that? Blackpill is real af.


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Dec 23, 2020)

sensen said:


> Black pill in looks and sexual market is fucking REAL, but if you look at least decent and can be Machiavellian enough, it doesn't matter,


agreed. If i wasn't an mentalcel in my freshman, sophmore and junior year of high school, i would've been a slayer.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 23, 2020)

Any improvement is useful. If you were muscular, you would get better results, you're just too lazy to put in the work, you're like astrosky back when he wanted to remain a twink because he was afraid of losing his abs.


----------



## pizza (Dec 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Any improvement is useful. If you were muscular, you would get better results, you're just too lazy to put in the work, you're like astrosky back when he wanted to remain a twink because he was afraid of losing his abs.


they don't know how good it feels to be stronger


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Any improvement is useful. If you were muscular, you would get better results, you're just too lazy to put in the work, you're like astrosky back when he wanted to remain a twink because he was afraid of losing his abs.


says who nigga? I'm not working out for reasons completely out of my control. Either way, im hopping on t and geting to work this Spring. Why the fuck would I wish to remain small? the fuck


----------



## sensen (Dec 23, 2020)

I was benching double my body weight when I was 19. To say I wish to be small is retarded. I dont even give a fuck about abs. In fact, id prefer to not have them. Who wants to be anorexic? What a fucking retarded thing to just assume.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 24, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Shit thread didn’t read


----------



## .👽. (Jun 24, 2021)

wow height doesnt matter, who would have guessed that

its face and only face. you looked HTN and with good JB appeal tbh. 

where did you get the model girl tho? il
its brutal seing guys with almost 10times your laycount at almost the same age


----------



## .👽. (Aug 3, 2021)

sensen said:


> Stop with the clavicle lengthening, leg lengthening, wrist coping fucking nonsense.
> In my prime sexual state, I was 5'9, and weighed 130 pounds. I was never the tallest friend, I was usually always the skinniest. I did well because face. Period. There's no other reason. I was uninteresting, uninspired, under fucking whelming, but because I looked good in face and had style, I fucked on a consistent basis, pretty much my choice of women. I dated 5'11 signed fashion model.
> 
> Let me say that again, FACE ALONE got me a model who was 2 inches taller than me.
> ...


hows your dating life now? but yea you looked pretty boy


----------



## BearBoy (Aug 6, 2021)

sensen said:


> If 5'9 is manlet, I would have never known considering the sheer amount of women I've been with.
> 
> This is no cope, this is no brag, this is just what I've felt.


No matter how much u fucked them if you had a girlfriend she would 100% dump you after some time for someone else


----------



## sensen (Aug 8, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> wow height doesnt matter, who would have guessed that
> 
> its face and only face. you looked HTN and with good JB appeal tbh.
> 
> ...


Social media maxxing got her originally. And yeah, I feel you. Its probably brutal to see but getting women is extremely nuanced and its actually an art tbh, (PUA are gay of course but still) 
Height for sure matters but only to an extent, if you have decent enough personality and great face, it can counteract sooooo much if you understand how to utlilize it correctly.


----------



## sensen (Aug 8, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> No matter how much u fucked them if you had a girlfriend she would 100% dump you after some time for someone else


welcome to reality.


----------

